# A reckoning for the gig economy.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.geekwire.com/2019/recko...ber-facing-new-scrutiny-contract-workers/amp/


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Meh. Easy hoping to read an article. Audio files are cool but reading is best!


----------

